# FINALLY...PICS OF MY NEW SKIFF



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Should've gotten a mercury...then you wouldn't have been stranded in that horrible spot!

Nice boat


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You are a sick puppy! ;D

That made my mornin'...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Must have been taken right in front of River Breeze boat ramp. Everyone speeds through there ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Get outta my way little boat!!!!


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

ohh sorry about your boat mate i thought u were a Somalian pirate. its an honest mistake. :


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

great looking skiff, I love the gordon's


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice looking skiff KB. Did you end up catching any fish on Saturday? Thanks Again.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

REDFIN: No, decided to keep warm instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

nice boat .... oh and I love the mother ship.


----------

